# Bekomme den wahrscheinlich hauefigsten Fehler: Entpacken geht nicht.



## rihocu2 (22. Feb. 2009)

moin, moin!

das entpacken klappt nicht, loesung konnte ich bei google nicht finden. den fehler hatte anscheinend jeder schon mal, finde aber irgendwie keine loesung die klappt. also im root verzeichnis liegt das achriv und beim entpacken kommt diese meldung:








wenn ich aber z.B. den ordner ispconfig_install anlege das da reinkopiere und dan entpacke (mit dem gleichen befehl) geht es, aber eben nicht wen ich im hauptverzeichnis ( root ) bin. *os:* debian 5 lenny gerade neu installiert. denke ist es einfacher zu frage als jetzt weitere 20 minuten sinnlos zu gooogeln.

danke


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2009)

Also dem Fehler nach gibt es die datei dort nicht. Poste mal die ausgabe von:

ls -la


----------



## rihocu2 (22. Feb. 2009)

```
Debian-50-lenny-32-minimal:~# ls -la
total 40K
drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4.0K 2009-02-22 14:27 .
drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4.0K 2009-02-22 14:40 ..
drwx------  2 root root 4.0K 2009-02-19 09:21 .aptitude
-rw-------  1 root root  406 2009-02-22 13:18 .bash_history
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  415 2009-02-16 15:57 .bashrc
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4.0K 2009-02-19 09:21 .debtags
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  140 2007-11-19 18:57 .profile
-rw-------  1 root root 1.0K 2009-02-22 13:50 .rnd
drwx------  2 root root 4.0K 2009-02-18 10:52 .ssh
-rw-------  1 root root  727 2009-02-22 13:44 .viminfo
Debian-50-lenny-32-minimal:~#
```
Ich kann aber garantieren das die datei da ist, ich denke bin im falschen verzeichniss. bin mit _cd_ zum root gesprungen (zumind. denke ich dies)



*eidt:* ja bin im verzeicnis root, aber im unteren unter dem "echten" (lol) wie komme ich ins obere?

danke


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2009)

Gib ein:

cd /


----------



## rihocu2 (22. Feb. 2009)

danke sehr genau das war der befehlt den ich vergessen habe. dachte es wäre _cd.._ die ganze zeit


----------



## rihocu2 (22. Feb. 2009)

jetzt gleich das naechste problem -.- 

bei der eingabe von _./setup_ passiert nix, kamm nur mein os und jetzt steht alles stillt (anscheinend). ispconfig *2* läuft doch mit lenny?


```
Debian-50-lenny-32-minimal:/install_ispconfig# ./setup
Debian 5.0
```
danke !!

*PS.* Kann ich aus diesem Modus auch wieder rauskommen oder muss ich eine neue ssh session aufmachen?


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2009)

> ispconfig *2* läuft doch mit lenny?


ja.



> *PS.* Kann ich aus diesem Modus auch wieder rauskommen oder muss ich eine neue ssh session aufmachen?


Du kanns jedes Programm mit folgender Tastenkombination abbrechen:

strg +c


----------



## rihocu2 (22. Feb. 2009)

okay danke. ich probiere die installtion jetzt nocheinmal.


----------



## rihocu2 (22. Feb. 2009)

Anscheined läuft ispconfig  nur komisch ist das wenn ich die ip im browser oder auch eine beliebige domain aufrufe nicht die blaue standard site kommt sondern immer noch von apache _it work's_. jetzt habe ich ein web angelegt, bei der domain immer noch it works (browser-cache geleert) ftp login klappt irgendwie auch nicht ganz, habe einen user und mail angelegt... jemand eine ahnung ob das normal ist =? falls nicht was ja wahrscheinlich ist - idee was nicht stimmt`? 

thx

edit: ftp läuft nach einem neustart! ich werde dies jetzt aber erstmal genau testne.....


----------



## rihocu2 (22. Feb. 2009)

*Fehler gefunden?*

FTP und co. läuft (anscheinend), aber die Seiten werden nicht angezeigt. Könnte es daran liegen, das ich anstatt einem Hostname dem Schema _server.example.com_ ausersehen _Debian-50-lenny-32-minimal_ drin gelassen habe?


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2009)

Hast Du auch bei dem FTP user den Haken bei administrator gemacht, bevor Du die Seite hochgeladen hast? Sonst liegt die Seite jetzt im userweb und nicht in der haup webseite. schau ggf. mal ins manual un die erste schritte Anleitung, da steht das alles drin.


----------



## rihocu2 (28. Feb. 2009)

jop hab ich. lag ggf. echt am falschen hostnamen, neu installiert genau so nur mit korrekten hostnamen und jetzt läufts. thx


----------

